# honey "layers" and viscosity



## Mark Carden (Apr 30, 2003)

This is only a guess but one of two things occured, no really I can only think of one thing. You have honey with two different moisture contents and you didn't mix well enough. It wouldn't be different specific gravities of floral sources since glucose, and fructose will have the same molecular weight. Same carbon chain just different hydroxide (-OH) configuration.
You should not have to worry about fermentation if both honey sources were below 19% moisture. Sell it as black and tan honey and tell people you ment to do it. Best of luck

Mark


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I know a guy that sells honey that way when he dosen`t get a good mix and tells the coustmer that it is two flavor honey lol


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Tell them
The bees made that way!
Clint


------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## WeaverBro (Sep 30, 2003)

I hear where you're coming from on the moisture content differences...the question still remains, why doesn't it mix?? In addition to moisture content...could the layering be from glucose to fructose ratio differences between the two honeys?

Either way, it's a double-bonus!


----------

